

The Distance: A new online magazine about long-lasting businesses - ryanSrich
https://thedistance.com/

======
stefanobernardi
Even tho this may be a content-marketing play, these guys seem a bit all over
the place. They just "dropped" everything else to focus full-time on Basecamp
and here we go with another new side business.

"However, because we've released so many products over the years, we've become
a bit scattered, a bit diluted. Nobody does their best work when they're
spread too thin. We certainly don't. We do our best work when we're all
focused on one thing." "Moving forward, we will be a one product company. That
product will be Basecamp. Our entire company will rally around Basecamp."

~~~
anon808
Id say this is more in line with a signalvnoise than a highrise. Not quite a
side business.

~~~
stefanobernardi
Maybe, it still is quite a bit of work.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
"One story each month" doesn't sound like _that_ much work. But I guess it
depends on how much research they need to do for each.

~~~
jonnathanson
It definitely depends. If we're talking about standardized interviews, in Q&A
format, it's not too much work. If we're talking 10,000+-word, deep, New
Yorker- or Atlantic-length articles, it's a lot of work. One of those every
month is an aggressive cadence for anyone not doing this full time. Writing
in-depth stories like those is very research-intensive, travel-dependent, and
analytically taxing.

I would guess (?) that they're aiming for a medium in between those two
extremes. But even still, bandwidth can be an issue. If you're doing primary
discovery, primary research, and primary analysis, you're going to have to
commit significant effort to produce something really good every month.

In general, we as readers tend to underestimate (and undervalue) the effort
involved in primary research and investigation. Some of what we read in
feature-length magazine articles involved hundreds of hours of primary
research or experience.

------
runamok
I hope this is a Cake reference.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Distance_(song)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Distance_\(song\))

~~~
netnichols
More likely a Rocky reference.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_distance_(boxing)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_distance_\(boxing\))

;-)

------
timjahn
Love this idea. Staying in business isn't easy.

~~~
eitland
The company writing this blog seems to do well though :-)

(In case anyobe wonder: basecamp, formerly known as 37 signals, most known for
basecamp project management and ROR framework. )

